# can i see your pads



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

For guinea pigs? I want to expand the room for malteser and skittle, they have a good size anyway but bigger is always better. Any recommendations or ideas are welcome xx


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

What sort of cage are they in now- indoor or outdoor/ cage or pen, etc?

When I had my piggies there were indoors in a c+c cage. So easy to build (if you can find the materials - seems a bugger these days) and easy to change or expand if you want to. Don't have any pics of it I'm afraid.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

At garden centres you can buy large scale plastic coated mesh panels and you can cut these to size to make your own grids, probably a little flexible for floor supports but fine for walls


----------

